# Wings on a 6.5' Western SUV Blade



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I am thinking about putting wings on my Western SUV blade. I have 2 concerns.

1. getting too wide
2. getting too heavy.

The blade is a 6.5 SUV Uni-mount on my 04 ranger. It kinda squats as it is. I already have heavy torsion bars in and Timbrens.

The Buyers wings look too big. I would just like to make the bade 7'. I dont need/want more than that. I only do my drive, my neighbors and my moms. The little truck and little blade is perfect to get around, BUT i am right on top of things when plowing next to them. So I would like to add a LITTLE width.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnboggs21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you a handy fabricator? If it were me, I would make some wings.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

I had an s10 with a 6.5 foot western and put wings on them made it a 8 foot blade and it handled it fine


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I built this complete dump flat bed so I guess I'm handy


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice Dump!


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I found a LSX blade. I am gonna see about adapting it to my SUV quadrant


----------



## johnboggs21 (Nov 1, 2011)

well shoot if you can build something like that, then building a set of plow wings should be cake for you!


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Decided to go with the Buyers Wings for the simplicity and ease.
Little bigger than I wanted(8'5") but I will have to use it and see how it works. Took about hour and a half to put them on


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

UPDATE

I had the Buyers wings on last season(all of 3 storms)

The 1st snow we got this year was xmas eve. Had the plow on going thru a drive thru. JUST let off the clutch and I bumped a Bollard with the edge of the wing. It bent the piss out of my mullboard.

I pulled the buyers wings right away. I then realized the buyers wings are made from 3/16 steel. My mullboad is made from 1/16 sheet metal. So I decided to make some wings Similar to the plow construction.

I beat the millboard back straight. Then added some 1.5" tubing between the uprights(similar to the Pro plus). Had my metal guy bend me some 1/8" for the face. Used some 3/16 flat and cut some curved uprights out of it. Used 2x2(3/16) angle at the top and some 2x2(1/4) angle for the bottom. I stole the rubber cutting edges off the Buyers wings.

I had about 8 hours into making them. But now that I have my idea on how to make them, I could do it in about 4.

I'll post some pics up once I get the plow cleaned off later today. BTW, they work AWESOME. Should of done this in the 1st place.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)




----------

